# Outdoor LED strip light advice



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I’m looking for 30-35m of LED strip lights to light up flower beds at night but I’m having great difficulty working out what I need. 

I’m after ‘warm white’ although happy to upgrade to RGB plus warm white if not too much hassle/expense. 

Can anyone advise the best options. Loads of 5050 options on eBay but I’m struggling to find what power supplies I’ll need and how long a strip can be. I also want something that will come on as soon as the plug gets power so I can wire it via a remote plug on a timer. 

Can anyone on here point me in the right direction? Budget is tight! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I have exactly this but for Christmas using strip lights I bought in Costco. Be careful though, they may be rated for outside use but standing water or heavy snow can find a way into joints.
Have a look at a dealer who is local to me,website is festive lights based in Chorley and Wigan. They sell all kinds of stuff and at Christmas the shop is mental.
Stuff is cheap enough and I have never had any issues with poor quality. I suspect most places are bringing the same stuff in from China.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are looking at using LED tape ....

This would usually be IP rated and covered in a rubber type clear membrane .. it would be installed in (usually) aluminium extrusion with a diffuser cover ...

60 LED /metre at 14.4w / metre 24v is pretty bright

Maximum length varies but most will do 10m on a single feed connected to a mains to 24v 150w driver

Look here for info

https://www.led-lighthouse.co.uk/le...aterproof-flexible-led-strip-2835-60led-m-24v


----------

